# New to the forum!



## 'belle. (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, I'm Isabel.
I'm 16 years old and currently studying for my A-levels. I've always had a passion for writing, and being busy with schoolwork (and, of course, a social life) I rarely find the time to feed it!
I've been meaning to join up to a forum like this one for quite some time, and I believe I'm going to enjoy my time here! 
I'd like to talk to others who share my passion for writing, and to have a resource for improving my writing skills. 
I'm looking forward to meeting you all! O

x


----------



## Foxee (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice to meet you, 'belle, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello Isabel, and welcome to WF.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello Isabell and welcome to the forums. I'm also the same ages as you.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi belle. Welcome.


----------



## Sam (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, 'Belle.


----------



## No Brakes (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi 'belle. and welcome to the forum!


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 10, 2008)

Greetings 'belle.


----------



## Battlemage (Nov 10, 2008)

"Hello, 'belle, my name is Carl and I have a drinking probl-"
oops!

Wrong meeting...lol.

No, really.  Welcome to the site.

-Battlemage


----------



## moderan (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 11, 2008)

good luck with your A levels and writing, welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Isabel!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Isabel and welcome to WF


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, please put your hands together as we welcome this years BELLE OF THE BALL... From South Yorkshire in the UK we give you the one and only.. ISABEL

Welcome to the forum.

Wacker


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Best of luck with your studies and writing.


----------

